# My first wrap



## fubarredz (Apr 28, 2012)

Almost finished with my first wrap ever, we'll I practiced on a piece of a rod once, watched my buddy build a few for me! Guess I am tired of paying guys one the area 175.00 plus just for the wrapping part of a rod and it come out like ****! This is a spiral wrap like my BillyStix Rods I know there are a few flaws some small gaps but it's my first wrap every guide has a under wrap and I need to go do the thread preserver then the flex coat!


----------



## fubarredz (Apr 28, 2012)

*2*

2


----------



## fubarredz (Apr 28, 2012)

*3*

3


----------



## jaycook (Sep 13, 2007)

Looks like you're off to a great start. Much better than my first. I have one piece of advice. The rod work being that close to the reel work could cause some finish problems. Oils, lubes, silicones, or just about anything in an aerosol can can give you ten miles of headache. 

Keep it up!


----------



## pats (Jul 20, 2013)

It looks good


----------



## 2400tman (Jul 31, 2011)

Looks awesome!!!! Doesn't look anything like a first build! Congrats!

I agree with Jay, get you another table away from reel work. You will be glad you did....

Also nice job on home made wrapper!


----------



## jimj100 (Dec 1, 2012)

Great color combos. I've got that same copper metallic. Looks great w black on top of white. Hey, one piece of advice. I don't think u need cp over guides. The copper metallic will not change and the black will remain black. The epoxy penetration will be much better and stronger without cp making stronger guides. Sometimes u do need cp on guide threads to keep colors true, but if u don't then it's better not to. 

I think the copper metallic under with black over will be fine. Do a quick wrap over an old blank or white dowel to test. 

Nice job. I like it. Jimj


----------



## Bubba_Bruiser (Jan 13, 2012)

Nice work Fub. And I echo moving the reel cleaning stuff. 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G900A using Tapatalk


----------



## Goags (May 28, 2004)

Nice spacing and straight wrap! I'd use CP, especially if you think they is any possibilty of contamination.


----------



## Skiff (Jun 5, 2004)

Great looking wrap and you have plenty of busy time in that picture.


----------



## kneekap (Nov 13, 2012)

Nothing wrong with those wraps. Those reels need some help though!

X2 on the work separation. Rod building location needs to be a super
clean area.


----------



## johnmyjohn (Aug 6, 2006)

Good wrap, it will never stop from here tho


----------



## fubarredz (Apr 28, 2012)

We'll the story on the reel cleaning. I broke all my baby's down for cleaning and part upgrades and in the mean time of the new parts showing up I learned a new hobby, lol,,,,,


----------



## Law Dog (Jul 27, 2010)

Nice!


----------



## fishinbenn (Apr 3, 2008)

Good looking Chevron. It is a lot straighter than my first.


----------



## Texan523 (May 29, 2006)

Great looking wrap and photos, thanks for sharing


----------



## pg542 (Oct 9, 2006)

fubarredz said:


> We'll the story on the reel cleaning. I broke all my baby's down for cleaning and part upgrades and in the mean time of the new parts showing up I learned a new hobby, lol,,,,,


 Very nice collection of babies you have there. I just thought I had a few Penn MagPower reels. Wow. I love'm. Great job on the build too. Nice color choices. Excellent first.


----------



## Whitebassfisher (May 4, 2007)

That sure doesn't look like your first rodeo.


----------



## SurfRunner (May 22, 2004)

great! You must be a natural!


----------



## fubarredz (Apr 28, 2012)

*Finished product*

She's finished completely well I finished it awhile back just now getting around to posting pics!


----------



## fubarredz (Apr 28, 2012)

*Last pic*

Last pic


----------

